# Lamborghini Miura - BEST OF SHOW



## Spyco

A few days ago I was called to prepare a magnificent Lamborghini Miura for our national Concours d'Elegance event which took place at Flisvos marina in Athens. This is a nice view from the event as captured by the event's official photographer.



But before we get all glamorous let us take the story from the beginning. For me detailing is not just a form of business. It is personal. And it is personal with every single car I take on.



First task was to remove all above surface contaminants and completely clean the paint so I can properly assess it.



Unfortunately there were quite a few defects on the surface. Most of the car had kept the original paint which was full of heavy swirls, scratches and some minor oxidation.









A hex logic orange pad with Scholl's S3 and Menzera's FG400 was my weapon of choice for the initial cut.



Though in certain parts of the car I did preferred cutting with a 4" constant pressure.



As works progresses these are some before and after shots





















Unfortunately some scratches were too deep and I was not ready to sacrifice any more valuable original paint.



A previous spot repair job was also properly corrected





And a couple of nice 50/50 shots





There were some spots around the car that were a real joy to polish. For example this corner in the bonnet.













And same thing at the opposite site



Moving to the engine bay this was the original status









When cleaning an older car you should always try to keep the use of running water to a minimum level since you can never be certain where it might end up and rust is the most severe defect you can find in a classic. For this reason a water based APC was used for most cases where nearly no rinsing is necessary and a citrus based one for tougher degreasing tasks and rinsing with the use a small spray pump.





Initial status of the "power plant"



Detailing it.



Half way there.



Reverse angle



And finally







Then moved to the front part of the car





which eventually was turned into this







The interior was also fully treated by nurturing and softening all the leather twice









A final clean was then given to the paint for a final inspection before the LSP











And now the LSP. For quite some time I was actively involved along side with BMD in making a carnauba based wax that I could use for my Councours events as I did in the Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este with this beatifull 540K.



But I did not stop there. With more testing and with a trial and error approach more than 10 different samples were fully evaluated in order to create a real bespoke wax that I would be proud to use on such unique sample of automotive history.







Three layers of a special BMD wax brought us to this. Please enjoy

















At Concours d'Elegance







Along side the Lusso, the second best Glamorous Supercar (Class B) also detailed by Spyco.



And finally... on to the red carpet for the BEST OF SHOW award.







Awards:

- BEST OF SHOW
- Class B - Glamorous Supercars winner

Thank you all very much for your time.

Kind regards

Kostas


----------



## dooka

Great work on a great car ..
Always enjoy reading your write ups with a cup of tea ..


----------



## EliteCarCare

Amazing finish, it's a real labour of love detailing something like this, well done! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Derekh929

Simply stunning , fantastic location , and event well done , tip to Stevie at BMD you better get making that pots made I think you may need them fast


----------



## DMH-01

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## petesimcock

That is an incredibly beautiful vehicle. I've always loved the miura, and this certainly looks to be a top notch example. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Kerr

Stunning car. Top work.


----------



## ted11

Stunning work and stunning photos, I love your work ethic and your love for these cars shines through.


----------



## stangalang

Kostas, what can i say, you are the man :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Awesome work Kostas well done in winninh best of show.


----------



## TonyH38

Superb job done on a stunning car.


----------



## Wout_RS

Wow! Just amazing! 

Really incredible work! You gave to best on this astonishing dream car!


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Another epic detail Kostas ,(love the toothbrush shot) ,congratulations on the awards on the day well deserved and we are glad we can do our part in making that special wax for you .
Stevie BMD


----------



## s29nta

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luke w

Well done! Fully deserved!


----------



## dazzlecar

Congratulation my friend!Excellent work on a very rare, special and beautiful historic car!


----------



## JBirchy

Awesome work on the most stunning supercar ever made. I'm not surprised it won most glamorous! Beautiful!

Amazing work and I'm really liking the BMD wax too!


----------



## tonyy

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig

what they all said ^ wow to the car and the workmanship. :argie::thumb:


----------



## Foxx

Beautiful car, beautiful work as ever. Well done!


----------



## fiestaroo

that is absolutely gorgeous. nothing else can be said!


----------



## Kriminal

What a stunner :argie:

I just wish they made cars like that nowadays - the roads would be so much more enjoyable :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

stunning car Kostas :thumb:

4820 , 737th Miura built delivered to the UK 14-sep-72

fantastic work and well worthy of BOS award:argie:


----------



## Kotsos

Never thought something orange would look so nice on a red carpet 

As I know you for many years I can only say that this outcome is not coming out by someone living from doing this but from someone living for doing this.

The prize was only the confirmation from all these years of hard working.

Well deserved winner


----------



## WHIZZER

Cracking work as always


----------



## ted11

I want to work at your place.


----------



## Spyco

Thank you very very much to each one of you for your kind comments. It is extremely uplifting to share my passion with you guys and get such a great feedback. I sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Blueberry

Beautiful car and absolutely stunning work. Well done on the BOS 👍

Hopefully BMD will get that bespoke wax on the market vert, very soon


----------



## James Bagguley

Wow! Amazing car, but your efforts transform it to simply unbelievable standards, a well deserved prize IMO.
Simply awesome :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Amazing work and prizes very well deserved :thumb:


----------



## taz007

very cool old school lambo. great work on the detail.


----------



## DanN92

Outstanding work on a gorgeous car...keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo

Congratulation Kostas. You are the very fine example of a man called detailer. 
On a period were tsapatsodouleia,has conquered the detailing audience you still give the top priority to Quality.

Thanks for offering us the joy to see unique vehicles and writeups.


----------



## Luis

Stunning work


----------



## Spyco

Thanks again guys. I really appreciate all the support.


----------



## ted11

You deserve the adulation.


----------



## torkertony

Totally superb work on a beautiful motor car - pure class on every level. Thank you for taking the time to post this detail :thumb:


----------



## BryceFFC

Cracking work on a special car!


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Thats just a little Stunning, not Jealous much


----------



## shaunwistow

WOW :argie: Amazing Kostas & that wax looks lovely. Well done & keep up the great work


----------



## flo1984

Great work :argie:


----------



## hibberd

another dream car of my youth..what a stunning piece of work, absolutely superb!


----------



## cbr6fs

Stunning car and fantastic work, a very well done congratulations.

Offer still stands, if you want someone to pass you the sprays, cloths etc and make the tea/coffee next time, gimme a shout :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellent work Kostas and congratulations buddy !


Mario


----------



## Guest

Just wow!! Fantastic job and a truly fantastic car!


----------



## TonyH38

Amazing such detail to a stunning car thank you for sharing


----------



## Bill58

Absolutely stunning work on a gorgeous car!


----------



## Autogeek

Great work and nice photos!


----------



## PaulN

Looks fab... The amount of colour on the pad would have scared me lol

Love the little pots... Wouldnt mind a couple for a few of my waxes.


----------



## ex-mooseman

One word: p0rn


----------



## Bigstuff

Three words come to mind 'Attention to detail'

Piece of flawed but stunning automotive history. Amazing work.


----------



## Demetrios

Dedication to perfection. That, says it all. 

Keep standing tall :thumb:


----------



## Schuey

Simply awesome.


----------



## lau666

amazing work there a pleasure to see your work great job


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Fantastic job on a beautiful car


----------



## Jdudley90

Omg that last pic... The girl on the left :0!
The work was pretty awesome too . Thanks for the write up great read.


----------



## diesel x

Excellent attention to detail. Great work


----------



## DLGWRX02

My all time favourite car and to me one of the most beautiful cars in the world.. Congrats to the work and the finish.


----------



## Mark R5

Awesome work. A worthy winner.


----------



## stevehayward90

One of my favourite cars and you've certainly done the car justice! Congratulations on the award, the hard work paid off!


----------



## ocdetailer

Jaw dropping result Kostas. Congratulations on the award, as soon as BMD released the Miura wax I had to get some in the hope of achieving a finish even half as good as what you did. Keep up the awesome posts.


----------



## Makalu

My fav car of all time - great write up... thanks!


----------



## sorento

Nice Cars and Nice Works


----------



## ronwash

Fantastic work!.


----------



## NiallG

The Miura's my all time favourite. If money was no object, that's what I'd get. You don't so much drive a Miura as wear it...

Great job.


----------



## Mini devil

My god that car is beautiful! Top work!


----------



## chongo

Mate, what can I say that other people have'nt said. Out of this world. Chongo


----------



## waxtrucker

Top job


----------



## Tuddie

Wow!! I love the Muira so much, great work also.


----------



## Adam_B

That is stunning.


----------



## conejero

Great work on a great car


----------



## 122144251

Classic sports car


----------



## Fentum

Amazing work (and I am so in lust:argie

To think they deliberately wrecked one of these (and an E Type in the Italian Job)...

Peter


----------



## chongo

This is a blast from the past, cracking detail and great attention to detail.


----------



## Forsh

I missed this beauty first time round but glad I've caught up!

Best in show award speaks for itself!

To call this car automotive porn would be to do it a seedy injustice

It's Sophia Loren, Audrey Hepburn, Marilyn Monroe, Brigitte Bardot, Lauren Bacall, Ava Gardner, Bette Davis, Grace Kelly... on four wheels


----------



## Forsh

Fentum said:


> Amazing work (and I am so in lust:argie
> 
> To think they deliberately wrecked one of these (and an E Type in the Italian Job)...
> 
> Peter


Not sure but it may have been a pre-production mule?



EDIT: according to EVO magazine...



EVO said:


> The destroyed Miura was never found, filmmakers searched the ravine for its remains but they had disappeared. Thankfully it wasn't a full car, just shell painted the same colour.


----------



## Titanium Htail

http://www.spyco.gr/

Here are the boys...have fun..FB as well.


----------



## andyfish

Thanks for sharing this - you have really showed this car how it was meant to be seen. superb job. well done, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LSpec

amazing job on amazing car


----------



## gibbo555

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## ted11

I never tire of looking at your work, I have seen this thread about 20 times and still it inspires me to do better, thank you for sharing your art with us all.


----------



## Titanium Htail

They have a FB page...Spyco Shines.

http://www.spyco.gr/


----------



## hunky dunky

beautiful


----------



## weedougall78

Oh wow, now that's a beautiful car.
Absolutely fantastic job you've done to it!


----------



## joe_con19

That's some turn around!


----------



## Big Bri

Amazing,BMD in great hands.Made a cold grey day a bright one.
Bravo Sirs.

BB


----------



## muchoado

gorgeous


----------



## Raymonndo

Amazing work!


----------



## kreissieg

simply excellent


----------



## Dan Clark

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Nice!!


----------



## Jean-Claude

Fantastic work man.


----------



## ted11

This post deserves to always be at the top of the page.


----------



## AaronGTi

Totally agree Ted.


----------



## Trix

Wow.. great work. This car has a special place in my heart as my father had one when I was a kid. It spent a lot of time on axle stands and I spent a lot of time hiding underneath it.


----------



## Justin2

Fantastic work


----------



## ted11

One of the best examples of how detailing should be done, if you need inspiration, this post is what you need to view.


----------



## Henry_b

Beautiful work!

On my all time dream car!!


----------



## Snowglobe

Henry_b said:


> Beautiful work!
> 
> On my all time dream car!!


One of my favourite films.


----------

